# FREE Kayak or SUP Delivery to AZ



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

In Arizona and need a new or slightly used boat or SUP? We've got a truck headed to Flagstaff / Sedona / Phoenix areas over Halloween weekend, so we're offering free delivery to the area on any boat or board! 

We've still got lots of closeout deals on new and used boats and boards, so give us a call, or check out our website at http://www.riversports.com!

Don't miss out, we've got limited space!


----------

